# Tis the Season to be Jolly!



## OrbitalJosh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I apologize for the long break I have had from the forum, I have been busy with school work and basically took a break from the forums for a while.
I come back with the news that I am getting a Canon EoS 1100d as a Christmas present along with a wireless shutter remote. This really is a long waited step up from the digital compact I have been using. I look forward to using the camera and plan on getting down onto the beach on Boxing day to test it in the field!

:lmao:


----------

